# Phase 2 of my build



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

View attachment phase 2.pdf


























As I work on Phase 1 of my N scale layout, I am thinking of my Phase 2 layout.

The photos are my current layout.

The PDF is Phase 2.

Each colour is representative of an idea.

Blue is the harbour with docks and a shipping container terminal. There will be a bridge that goes over the harbour. The bridge will look like the Quebec Bridge.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=queb...UICigB&biw=1600&bih=758#imgrc=6xmuJm88mSOyIM:

Orange connects the outer loop of Phase 2 to the outer loop of Phase 1.

Brown is the outer loop. It is simply a loop.

The Green X is a simple crossover.
The Green line connects to Phase 1. The switch at the end of the upper spur on Phase 1, only the outer/straight one goes to Phase 2.

The Purple is the work track. It loops around the entire Phase 2. It is the one that is in the middle of the Phase 2. The middle is where the port is.

I am working with Kato Unitrack. I do not want to restrict my rolling stock due to curves.

Anyone care to lay it out so that I know what I need?

Thank you.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

OP, a suggestion. It can be a pain to download and view a pdf depending upon what kind of device is used, and then the reader has yet another file taking up space to be deleted. That is a lot of steps and not user friendly. Suggest you simply attach a picture file as is done by everryone else.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Nikola said:


> OP, a suggestion. It can be a pain to download and view a pdf depending upon what kind of device is used, and then the reader has yet another file taking up space to be deleted. That is a lot of steps and not user friendly. Suggest you simply attach a picture file as is done by everryone else.


Here you go


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Anytime you have spurs for switching you are going
to encounter the situation where the car must be 
pushed into a spur forward, but the the loco is not in
a position to do that. You then need a passing
siding or run around. Also, since you have a basic
single track main line you might want to consider
a couple additional passing sidings. That would make
possible (if you are DCC) one train going clockwise and
the other counterclockwise.

Don


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

DonR said:


> Anytime you have spurs for switching you are going
> to encounter the situation where the car must be
> pushed into a spur forward, but the the loco is not in
> a position to do that. You then need a passing
> ...


DCC is in my future build plans. It will happen before I start Phase 2.


----------

